# Humminbird Matrix 12 oder PiranhaMAX 220



## Zanderzeit (8. März 2009)

Welches der beiden oben genannten Geräten würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Lorenz (8. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird Matrix 12 oder PiranhaMAX 220*

Hi


Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Welches der beiden oben genannten Geräten würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Schreib doch bitte immer dazu für was du es brauchst;selbst wenn es nur in Stichpunkten ist,dann kann dir eher jemand helfen!
Nicht jeder hat soviel Zeit um in deinem anderen Thread erst nachzugucken wofür du es brauchst...


Dann solltest du vielleicht noch sagen wie wichtig dir der Preis ist,denn das piranhamax220 kostet fast nur die Hälfte |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderzeit (8. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird Matrix 12 oder PiranhaMAX 220*

Ich benötige das Gerät für ca. 50 m tiefe Seen.
Mir geht es nicht um die Fischerkennung, sondern eher um die Bodenstrukturen, wo Erhebungen sind etc zu erkennen.

Du weisst ja so wenig wie möglich bezahlen, so viel wie möglich Leistung herausholen.


----------



## Stefan660 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird Matrix 12 oder PiranhaMAX 220*

Also ich habe da PiranahaMax 220 bestellt (Stollenwerk 99€ Angebot oder Blinker-Abo +Zuzahlung 60€).
Das Matrix 12 hat nur einen Schallbereich  (Einzelkegel) und das P220 hat einen Dualbeam (60°+20°). Das bedeutet meines Wissens das man mit dem Matrix eher im tiefen Arbeiten kann da die Seitenabdeckung (bei 24° Sendekegel) ja sehr mau ist. Das Matrix hat dafür einige Pixel mehr in der Breite und 12 Graustufen (Pmax 8 Graustufen), aber ob man das in der Praxis merkt?

Ich denke universeller ist das PiranahaMax, dafür hat das Matrix einige optionale Gimmicks.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Echolotzentrum (9. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird Matrix 12 oder PiranhaMAX 220*

Hallo,

der Doppelfrequenzgeber vom 220er hilft nicht bei der Bodenstruktur, sondern hat dadurch nur einen größeren Fischerkennungsbereich (theoretisch). 
Für eine saubere Bodenhärteerkennung und Struktur ist das Matrix 12 deutlich leistungsstärker und hochwertiger. Dafür wird ausschließlich der 200khz Kegel genutzt.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Lorenz (9. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird Matrix 12 oder PiranhaMAX 220*

Hallo Herr Schlageter


Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> der Doppelfrequenzgeber vom 220er hilft nicht bei der Bodenstruktur, sondern hat dadurch nur einen größeren Fischerkennungsbereich (theoretisch).


Gleich vorweg:
Ich hab das 220 geordert,aber noch keine Bestellbestätigung erhalten und auch noch nichts bezahlt.

Ich ging in der Annahme,dass ich den 60° Geber einfach deaktivieren kann und quasi ein Echolot mit 20° Geberwinkel habe,was zur Bestimmung der ungefähren Tiefe (bzw. das finden von Rinnen und Löcher) geeignet sein sollte.
Ist das korrekt? 

Klar,Wunder erwarten kann man (für 99,-) von dem Ding nicht,aber für meine Bedürfnisse sollte es doch reichen!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Echolotzentrum (9. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird Matrix 12 oder PiranhaMAX 220*

Man kann den 2ten Geber zwar ausschalten, muss ihn aber letztendlich mitbezahlen. Wofür?
Zumal die neuen PiranhaMax 150er moderner sind und auch nur 99EUR kosten.
Oder man nimmt das Condor mit mehr Leistung und einer besseren mechanischen Qualität.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Zanderzeit (14. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird Matrix 12 oder PiranhaMAX 220*

Danke nochmal an das Echolotzentrum an die vielen Infos!!


----------

